# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الإمارات >  قانون رقم ( 7) لسنة 2006 بشأن التسجيل العقاري في إمارة دبي

## شمس الدين

1
قانون رقم ( 7) لسنة 2006
بشأن
التسجيل العقاري في إمارة دبي

نحن محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم حاكم دبي
بعد الاطلاع على القانون الاتحادي رقم ( 5) لسنة 1985 بإصدار قانون المعاملات المدنية
وتعديلاته،
وعلى القانون الاتحادي رقم ( 11 ) لسنة 1992 بإصدار قانون الإجراءات المدنية وتعديلاته،
وعلى القانون المحلي رقم ( 7) لسنة 1997 بشأن رسوم تسجيل الأراضي،
، وعلى المرسوم المحلي بتشكيل لجنة شؤون الأراضي لسنة 1960
نصدر القانون الآتي:
الفصل الأول
الإسم والتعريفات
( المادة ( 1
يسمى هذا القانون "قانون التسجيل العقاري في إمارة دبي رقم ( ) لسنة 2006 م ".
( المادة ( 2
يقصد بالكلمات والعبارات الواردة في هذا القانون المعاني المبينة إزاء كل منها، ما لم يقض
سياق النص بخلاف ذلك:
الدولة دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة.
الإمارة إمارة دبي .
الحكومة حكومة دبي وتشمل أي دائرة من د وائرها أو هيئاتها أو مؤسساتها
العامة.
الحاكم صاحب السمو حاكم إمارة دبي.
الدائرة دائرة الأراضي والأملاك.
الرئيس رئيس الدائرة.
المدير مدير عام الدائرة.
العقار كل شئ مستقر بحيزه ثابت فيه لا يمكن نقله دون تلف أو تغيير
هيئته.
2
الحقوق العقارية: أي حق عيني على عقار سواء كان أصليا أو تبعيا .
السجل العقاري مجموعة من الوثائق المحررة أو المحفوظة خطيًا أو إلكترونيًا بالسجل
الإلكتروني لدى الدائرة، التي تبين أوصاف كل عقار وموقعه
والحقوق المتصلة به.
الوحدة العقارية أية قطعة من الأرض، وما عليها من بناء أو غراس وغير ذلك، تقع
في منطقة عقارية واحدة دون أن يفصل جزءًا منها عن سائر الأجزاء
فاصل من ملك عام أو خاص أو أن يكون لجزء منها أو عليه من
الحقوق ما ليس للأجزاء الأخرى أو عليها.
المنطقة العقارية مجموعة من الوحدات العقارية محددة بشوارع رئيسية أو معالم ثابتة
وواضحة، تحمل اسما معتمدا ورقما مستقلا، حسب النظم المعتمدة
لدى الدائرة.
الشخص الشخص الطبيعي أو المعنوي.
الفصل الثاني
نطاق التطبيق وحق التملك
( المادة ( 3
تسري أحكام هذا القانون على العقارات الواقعة في الإمارة .
( المادة ( 4
يقتصر حق تملك العقار ات في الإمارة على مواطني الدولة ومواطني دول مجلس التعاون
لدول الخليج العربية وعلى الشركات المملوكة لهم بالكامل وكذلك على الشركات المساهمة
العامة، ويجوز بموافقة الحاكم في مناطق يحددها في الإمارة منح أشخاص من غير المواطنين
الحقوق الآتية:
أ- حق تملك العقار ملكية مطلقة غير مقيدة بزمن، أو
ب- حق الانتفاع بالعقار أو حق استئجاره لمدة لا تجاوز 99 سنة.
3
الفصل الثالث
أحكام عامة
( المادة ( 5
تحفظ في الدائرة أصول المستندات والأحكام القضائية التي يتم التسجيل بموجبها ويحظر نقلها
إلى خارج الدائر ة. ويجوز لأي ذي مصلح ة وللجهات القضائية أو من تندبه من الخبراء
واللجان المختصة الاطلاع على المستندات المحفوظة في السجل والحصول على صورة
مصدقة من هذه المستندات طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون.
الفصل الرابع
اختصاصات الدائرة
( المادة ( 6
تختص الدائرة وحدها دون غيرها بتسجيل الحقوق العق ارية وعقود الإيجار طويلة المدة
المنصوص عليها في المادة الرابعة من هذا القانون، وتقوم في سبيل ذلك بما يلي:
-1 تحديد مناطق المسح أو إعادة المسح والمصادقة على الخرائط المعدة لهما.
-2 تحديد القواعد المتعلقة بالمسح والمعاينة وإصدار الخرائط المتعلقة بالوحدات العقارية.
-3 إعداد العقود النموذجية المتعلقة بالتصرفات العقارية.
-4 وضع القواعد المتعلقة بتنظيم وحفظ وإتلاف المستندات.
-5 وضع القواعد المتعلقة باستخدام الحاسب الآلي في عملية حفظ وتسجيل البيانات.
-6 وضع القواعد المتعلقة بتنظيم وحفظ سجل الوسطاء العقاريين.
-7 وضع القواعد المتعلقة بتقويم العقارات.
-8 وضع القواعد المتعلقة ببيع العقار بالمزاد العلني الاختياري والإشراف عليها.
-9 تحديد الرسوم المستحقة عن الخدمات التي تقدمها الدائرة.
-10 إنشاء فروع للدائرة حسبما يراه المدير مناسبا.
4
الفصل الخامس
السجل العقاري
( المادة ( 7
ينشأ في الدائرة سجل عقاري تثبت فيه كافة الحقوق العقارية وما يطرأ عليها من تعديلات .
ويكون لهذا السجل الحجية المطلقة في مواجهة الكافة، ولا يجوز الطعن في بياناته إلا إذا
كانت نتيجة غش أو تزوير.
( المادة ( 8
مع مراعاة أحكام المادة ( 7) من هذا ال قانون، تكون لمستندات ومحررات السجل العقاري
المسجلة إلكترونيا في الحاسب الآلي ذات الحجية في الإثبات التي للمستندات والمحررات
الأصلية.
الفصل السادس
التسجيل
( المادة ( 9
يجب أن تسجل في السجل العقاري جميع التصرفات التي من شأنها إنشاء حق عقاري أو نقله
أو تغيير ه أو زواله، وكذلك الأحكام النهائية المثبتة لتلك التصرفات . ولا يعتد بهذه التصرفات
إلا بتسجيلها في السجل العقاري.
( المادة ( 10
التعهد بنقل أي حق عقاري يقتصر على التزام المتعهد بالضمان إذا أخل بتعهده، سواء أكان
التعويض قد اشترط في التعهد أم لم يشترط.
( المادة ( 11
يسجل في السجل العقاري إعلام الإرث إذا اشتملت التركة على حقوق عقارية . ولا يعتد
بتصرفات أي وارث في أي حق من هذه الحقوق أو يسري أثرها على الغير إلا بتسجيلها في
السجل العقاري.
5
( المادة ( 12
للدائرة أن تنظر في طلبات التسجيل المقدمة من حائزي أراض غير مسجلة باسمهم بغرض
تسوية أوضاعها، وذلك وفقًا لإجراءات يصدر بشأنها قرار من رئيس الدائرة.
الفصل السابع
التغيير أو التصحيح في بيانات السجل العقاري
( المادة ( 13
للدائرة أن تصحح الأخطاء المادية البحتة في صحائف السجل العقاري بناء على طلب من ذي
مصلحة أو من تلقاء نفسها مع إعلام ذوي الشأن بذلك.
( المادة ( 14
تقوم الدائرة بالتنسيق مع الجهات المختصة بتحديث البيانات الخاصة بالوحدات العقارية وما
عليها من مبان أو غراس أو غير ذلك.
الفصل الثامن
الخرائط
( المادة ( 15
1) يستند في قيد المناطق والوحدات العقارية في السجل العقاري على الخرائط الآتية: )
(أ) خارطة الأساس الطبوغرافية.
(ب) خارطة الوحدة العقارية.
(ج) خارطة المنطقة العقارية.
2) يكون لكل منطقة عقارية خارطة مستقلة تبين عليها الوحدات العقارية الواقعة بها )
وأرقامها.
3) يكون لكل وحدة عقارية خارطة مستقلة تبين مو قعها وحدودها وأطوالها ومساحتها )
ومعالمها وما عليها من منشآت وأرقام الوحدات المجاورة لها.
6
الفصل التاسع
التجزئة والدمج
( المادة ( 16
إذا جزئت الوحدة العقارية المرتفقة، بقي حق الارتفاق مستحقا لكل جزء منها على ألا يزيد
ذلك في العبء الواقع على الوحدة العقارية المرتفق بها، غير أنه إذا كان حق الارتفاق لا يفيد
في الواقع إلا جزءا من هذه الأجزاء فلمالك الوحدة العقارية المرتفق بها أن يطلب من الدائرة
زوال هذا الحق عن الأجزاء الأخرى.
( المادة ( 17
إذا جزئت الوحدة العقارية المرتفق بها بقي حق الارتفاق واقعا على كل جزء م ن أجزائها،
غير أنه إذا كان حق الارتفاق لا يستعمل في الواقع إلا على بعض هذه الأجزاء أو لا يمكن أن
يستعمل عليها، فلمالك كل جزء منها أن يطلب طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون من الدائرة زوال الحق
عن الجزء الذي يملكه.
( المادة ( 18
تنتهي حقوق الارتفاق إذا أصبحت الوحدة العقارية المرتفق بها والوحدة العقارية المرتفقة في
يد مالك واحد.
( المادة ( 19
إذا جزئت الوحدة العقارية المحملة بحق عيني تبعي إلى وحدتين عقاريتين أو أكثر حملت كل
وحدة عقارية جديدة بالحق كاملا ويجوز الاتفاق بين الملاك الجدد وصاحب الحق العيني
التبعي على تجزئته بحيث لا تتحمل كل وحدة عقارية جديدة إلا بجزء منه يحدده الاتفاق.
( المادة ( 20
إذا أدمجت وحدتان عقاريتان إحداهما محملة بحق عيني تبعي والأخرى غير محملة بهذا
الحق، امتد الحق العيني التبعي ليشمل الوحدة العقارية الجديدة بأكملها دون موافقة صاحب
الحق على الإدماج.
أما إذا كانت كل من الوحدتين محملة بحق عيني تبعي مستقل فيجب موافقة أصحاب الحقوق
على الإدماج.
7
( المادة ( 21
يتم تسجيل أي تعديل في الوحدة العقارية بالتجزئة أو الدمج في السجل العقاري.
الفصل العاشر
سندات الملكية
( المادة ( 22
تصدر الدائرة من واقع السجل العقاري سندات الملكية المتعلقة بالحقوق العقارية.
( المادة ( 23
مع عدم الإخلال بما ينص عليه أي قانون آخر، يعد العقار المتعدد الشقق والطوابق وحدة
عقارية واحدة وتخصص له صحيفة عقارية في السجل العقاري، ويلحق بها صحائف تكميلية
بأسماء ملاك شققه وطوابقه وأجزائه المشتركة.
( المادة ( 24
1) تكون لسندات الملكية الواردة في المادة ( 22 ) من هذا القانون الحجية المطلقة في )
إثبات الحقوق العقارية.
2) يبين في صحيفة الوحدة العقارية أية شروط أو تعهدات أو قيود ترد على الحقوق )
العقارية وغيرها من الالتزامات.
8
الفصل الحادي عشر
الأحكام الختامية
( المادة ( 25
تطبق الأحكام الواردة في قانون المعاملات المدنية الاتحادي رقم ( 5) لسنة 1985 وتعديلاته
على كل ما لم يرد بشأنه نص في هذا القانون.
( المادة ( 26
1) يقع باطلا أي اتفاق أو تصرف يتم بالمخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون، كما يق ع باطلا أي )
اتفاق أو تصرف أبرم بقصد التحايل على أحكامه.
2) ويجوز لكل ذي مصلحة أو الدائرة أو النيابة العامة طلب الحكم ببطلان هذا الاتفاق أو )
التصرف وتقضي به المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها.
( المادة ( 27
يلغى المرسوم المؤرخ 6 نوفمبر 1977 بشأن القضايا الحقوقية والج ز ائية المتعلقة بمعاملات
التصرف بالأراضي في إمارة دبي.
( المادة ( 28
يصدر الرئيس اللوائح والقرارات والأوامر والتعليمات اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون.
9
( المادة ( 29
ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره.
محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم
حاكم دبي
صدر في دبي بتاريخ 13 مارس 2006 م
الموافق 13 صفر 1427 ه__

----------

